# Motorcycles in Alaska?



## architect1803 (Jun 8, 2016)

I know there used to be a motorcycle club here ages ago and according to their website it sort of faded away, but I work in downtown Anchorage and happen to stumble across a pack of BMW riders on 5th Ave just last week. I'm thinking they've either started their own or maybe just a band of brothers riding together.

Is anyone here a BMW biker from Alaska? Also has anyone heard of the Lower 48-to-AK riding club? They usually ride in bunches and gun it to North Alaska in the summer.


----------

